# Stopping spread of plants



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Is there anyway to stop plants from spreading inside your aquarium and keeping them contained in an area ? Like you can do in a lawn. 
Thanks for any replies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Use scissors my friend;P


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Just kidding, you can always use plastic borders, but they need to be higher than the substrate or the plants will just grow over them.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I was mainly concerned with the giant hairgrass that I was looking at planting in the background I was worried about it running but I found out they reproduce from the tops. 
Do you happen to know the difference between Eleocharis montevidensis and Eleocharis vivipara


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Montevidensis has notably thicker stalks. Vivapara is barely thicker than acicularis but just grows way longer.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Thank You except vallisneria nana is like impossible to find... I cant find any anywhere


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Not much you can really do. Plastic borders would look ugly and wouldn't be too practical.
This is where trimming, replanting and the real "work" of the hobby come into play.
I say "work", because it's technically work, but most of us enjoy doing it, or we wouldn't be into this hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

That is 100% true and we wouldn't be willing to spend all this money on it either haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I did end up buying some 10$ trim from walmart that comes precut into little chunks that you can stick together however many you want to use. So I used like 5 or 6 inside my tank and then since my gravel was leveled high in the back all you see is maybe half inch sticking out of the soil. And since my aquasoil amazonia is black you hardly notice at all we shall see when my jungle val come in if it works nice. Hopefully with them you wont even notice.


----------

